# 160 Acres in Hancock for lease



## Robp (Oct 8, 2011)

I have 160 acres in Hancock County for lease.  It is located about 5 miles from Sparta towards Milledgeville.  There was a 147 inch 10 point that was killed on it last year.  It is family property that I hunted for years myself but it is just too far to drive for me.  It is a mix of cut over and some older growth timber.  I know it is late so I will give you a deal on it for this year.  If interested you can call Linda at 478-231-9030 or PM me here.  No calls after 9PM please.  The pic is the deer that was taken there last year.


----------



## tackdriver (Oct 9, 2011)

pm and phone  call sent.


----------



## Robp (Oct 15, 2011)

Land still available for now.  We will be in Hancock County tomorrow if you would like to see the property.


----------



## Robp (Oct 21, 2011)

Land is now leased.


----------

